# Toymax 73964 XPV Rad Super Terranator Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $0.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jun-15-2008 14:52:11 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

